# Cle Wifi USB



## maaanu (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà, j'ai un iBook 12" (sous Tiger) et je cherche à acheter une cle usb wifi.
Les cartes Airport sont trop cheres pour moi (j'ai vu des cles PC à 30¤) et les enfermer sous l'iBook me semble pas très bon pour capter le signal...

J'ai pas réussi à trouver d'infos claires sur quelles clés marchent sous OsX (ou pas...)
Donc je me tourne vers vous.
Quelqu'un connait un (ou des modèles) qui fonctionnent bien?

Merci d'avance 

Manu.


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Décembre 2005)

maaanu a dit:
			
		

> les enfermer sous l'iBook me semble pas très bon pour capter le signal...



   

Bref ... Il date de quand ton iBook ... ??


----------



## Phobos028 (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 
il y a pas mal de sujets à ce sujet D)
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121909


----------



## maaanu (19 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bref ... Il date de quand ton iBook ... ??


 Je sais pas trop... C'est un iBook 800Mhz.
Je parlais d'une carte PCMCIA, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas sur les 12" de baie pour les insérer. Il faut démonter une "plaque" en dessous (en tout cas c'est la cas sur le mien).



			
				Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> il y a pas mal de sujets à ce sujet D)
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121909


 Je vais voir de ce pas...
J'avais pas trouvé ce sujet... Je dois taper les mauvais mots clés...
Par contre ils ne donnent qu'un modèle...
Vous en connaissez d'autres?


----------



## gibet_b (19 Décembre 2005)

maaanu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Voilà, j'ai un iBook 12" (sous Tiger) et je cherche à acheter une cle usb wifi.
> Les cartes Airport sont trop cheres pour moi (j'ai vu des cles PC à 30¤) et les enfermer sous l'iBook me semble pas très bon pour capter le signal...
> 
> ...



Chez MacWay, il y a ce modèle qui est compatible Mac OS X et qui n'est pas très cher.


----------



## Phobos028 (19 Décembre 2005)

C'est le même chipset que pour la clé que j'avais proposé, la wl-167g


----------



## maaanu (19 Décembre 2005)

Phobos028 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le même chipset que pour la clé que j'avais proposé, la wl-167g


Mince j'avais même pas fais gaffe que c'était toi...  
L'Asus à l'air pas mal. Et moin chère que l'autre en plus.


----------



## Benaissa (27 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question : Est-ce qu'il faut Airport pour la clé USB Wifi ?

Merci bien.


----------



## monsieur_main (28 Février 2009)

bhein airport c'est le wifi chez apple, si t'as déjà l'airport sur ton mac, la clé usb te sera inutile.


----------

